# Mad Love for the Glock... Who doesn't have one in their collection?



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Who has one and who doesn't?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I do not. Aesthetics are far too vital for me, when it comes to my guns.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Holly said:


> I do not. Aesthetics are far too vital for me, when it comes to my guns.


Thank you, thank you, Holly !

I might have bought a Glock in a moment of weakness, way back when. After all, an engineer is supposed to value function over form.
But, then I thought about it overnight, and I realized that as a single person, I don't make love to my kitchen appliances either. :mrgreen:


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't, and won't own one. have shot several but they just are not comfortable to shoot. but thats me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have six, er had six until they all disappeared in that terrible boating accident.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a 23 .....could never grow to like it ...sold it and never looked back....JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry....blocky, plastic, no hammer, no manual safety, ugly.....not for me...........


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Sorry....blocky, plastic, no hammer, no manual safety, ugly.....not for me...........


You got it, brother. I've never had any desire whatsoever for a Glock (unless I could pick one up for a song and then immediately trade it for yet another Beretta!)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I do have one in my gagle of handguns. It is not my favorite but it is a very reliable handgun. I have the 26.

RCG


----------



## brandonlee3 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm working in Atlanta, GA this week on business (I'm in law enforcement) and we're right here by Smyrna, GA where they're assembled. Although I have shot several in my line of work, I do not own one personally. I've gone the SIG route just simply because I like the way they feel better than the Glocks. As a matter of fact yesterday my partner and I took a drive over to Smyrna Police Distributors and he actually ended up buying a Glock model 35 Gen 4 in .40 S&W. A nice gun, just not for me.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't own one. I don't see why pay more for a Glock when I have cheaper pistols (Sigma 9mm and Sig P250c 40sw) that did well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I already have three .45 ACP Government Models and one Star PD, not to mention my AMT .45 Backup.
What would I use a Glock for?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I already have three .45 ACP Government Models and one Star PD, not to mention my AMT .45 Backup.
> What would I use a Glock for?


A doorstop?


----------



## KenW. (Feb 28, 2007)

I was a 1911 guy for years; then I met my first XD. Completely void of Glocks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I already have three .45 ACP Government Models and one Star PD, not to mention my AMT .45 Backup.
> What would I use a Glock for?





Holly said:


> A doorstop?


Ah, Holly...
Always offering the most practical answer to any question.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I try.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I already have three .45 ACP Government Models and one Star PD, not to mention my AMT .45 Backup.
> What would I use a Glock for?


Paperweight.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I already have three .45 ACP Government Models and one Star PD, not to mention my AMT .45 Backup.
> What would I use a Glock for?


Shooting, teaching other how to properly use a polymer handgun, home defense, in the garage. There are many reasons to own one most of them are good reasons.

RCG


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

NOPE! Never have, never will!! Just not my cup of tea! Can't get comfortable with one!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Q:* For what would I use a Glock?



recoilguy said:


> Shooting, teaching other how to properly use a polymer handgun, home defense, in the garage. There are many reasons to own one most of them are good reasons.
> 
> RCG


I believe that shooting skills are transitive.
I taught Jean to shoot with one of my full-size .45s, with the full expectation that the skills she learned would transfer easily and with little added coaching to the use of any other pistol she could choose.
My belief proved true, as I knew it would, and I observed as Jean quickly acclimatized to her S&W Airweight Bodyguard revolver and her Kel-Tec P3AT.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned 5 over the years... Not really a fan now. I have none, and no plans to buy another.

I generally prefer rubber grips - which necessitates a metal gun (since I hate those slip on grips). I also prefer DA/SA guns


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the utmost respect for Glock, that being said, I guess it's what train you jump on. I was first introduced to Beretta as my stepfather owned a 25 auto jetfire and I was immediately impressed with it's quality, bought a 92G after 
i got out of the army, which is and has been flawless, then purchased 2 Storms which are fantastic pistols w/ a really good DA/SA. The way i figure it is why jump off the Beretta train? I too prefer a good DA/SA as well. I must say the only time I've shot a Glock was back aways and it was a G19 and I shot it well and was impressed, but comparing it to the SA on my Beretta 92 the trigger felt like a staple gun, however, I shot it very well and it performed flawlessly. Just a matter of personnel preference, both are great pistols and I would own either.


----------



## tchad78 (Apr 13, 2012)

First time poster - Traded a Beretta 92FS for a Glock 19 for a RIA 1911. Happy with my decision.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

No again and never will.I didn't like them when they came out,since then the company and it's product haven't given me reason to change my mind.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Yup Have many, shoot them all, and I like 'em. Aesthetics? Holly, they look fine from the back.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got into researching, trying out and selecting handguns within the last year. All I read at first and heard from lots of people was "get a glock". Once I held my second one I knew they weren't for me, which was a great relief because all along I thought they were kinda ugly. They just don't feel good in some hands, alot of glock peeps cant even comprehend that, lol. Now after getting my third handgun, a CZ P-01, I really know that I'll never have a glock.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> Yup Have many, shoot them all, and I like 'em. Aesthetics? Holly, they look fine from the back.


:smt108 Maybe.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have 2 handguns, both Glocks, G22 and G20. :mrgreen:


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

DON'T AND WONT!!! Shot my buddies mod 27 in 45acp and i thought i was shooting a brick. If i ever decide to buy an ugly plastic gun i'll buy a Hi-Point at a third of the cost and i wont feel so bad when i chunk it off a bridge in to a lake.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, I believe that the Hi-Point is _zinc_, not plastic.
(It'd probably work even better, if it were all-plastic.)


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, I believe that the Hi-Point is _zinc_, not plastic.
> (It'd probably work even better, if it were all-plastic.)


zinc, plastic, pot metal, slag from a hot glue gun. makes no diff to me i wouldnt hesitate to throw either one off a bridge.


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

Opus said:


> zinc, plastic, pot metal, slag from a hot glue gun. makes no diff to me i wouldnt hesitate to throw either one off a bridge.


I'm sorry i didn't mean that to come off like it sounds.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Opus said:


> DON'T AND WONT!!! Shot my buddies mod 27 in 45acp and i thought i was shooting a brick. If i ever decide to buy an ugly plastic gun i'll buy a Hi-Point at a third of the cost and i wont feel so bad when i chunk it off a bridge in to a lake.


Does Glock make a model 27 in .45ACP?


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

Charlie said:


> Does Glock make a model 27 in .45ACP?


i'm pretty sure it's a 27. I do know it's thick and bulky and resembles a brick.


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry i just called him its a 21


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I like all my pistols, or else I wouldn't have bought them. My Glock 17 is my nightstand gun.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

No plans to get one.
If for some reason I thought I needed another ploymer striker pistol, I'd probably get a M&P.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Opus said:


> zinc, plastic, pot metal, slag from a hot glue gun. makes no diff to me i wouldnt hesitate to throw either one off a bridge.


I'm shocked! Shocked, I say!

One might assume, from your words, that you like neither the Hi-Point nor the Glock pistol.
Am I correct? Could that be true?

Heavens to Murgatroyd!

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

(I don't own either one, due to their extreme lack of any æsthetic quality, but I understand that they do work...at least, in the case of the Hi-Point, for a while.)


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

your assumption would be very dead on.


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm shocked! Shocked, I say!
> 
> One might assume, from your words, that you like neither the Hi-Point nor the Glock pistol.
> Am I correct? Could that be true?
> ...


if you don't really want a gun but feel that you might need one for home defence, why spend all that cash on a pistol that you hope to never use. Hi-Point is the ticket! me on the other hand want the robber comming thru the window to think my god that is one sexy pistol as he catches a 9mm hp in the pelvis


----------



## kj4963 (Mar 4, 2012)

Have 5!


----------



## OIFVet4CC (Apr 13, 2012)

I love the Glock! I was fortunate enough to shoot various models while in the Marine Corps aside from the Glocks (Beretta's, s&W M&P's, other S&W's), and the Glocks are my favorite so far. I do not currently own one, but soon hope to buy a 27 for appendix carry this summer. I shot a 23 and XD .40 a few weeks ago; boy do I like them both! I was still slightly favored the Glock...but aside from the 3 manufactures I mentioned, I have little experience with other brands.


----------



## OIFVet4CC (Apr 13, 2012)

I still slightly*


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

Voted no.
I can appreciate Glock's durability and reliability. That being said, I just don't like the grip angle.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Had one (G21SF), didn't really like it. Wife has s. G19. Great guns, just not my cup of coffee.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Tried several over the years but they did not feel right was not comfortablr to carry and just plain mud ugly.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Glocks are great guns in my opinion, very reliable, different magazine capacity options depending on the state you live in, easy to conceal depending on the model, comes in all sizes, shoots accurate, it looks good and did I mention very reliable. Glocks are the "black belts" :numbchuck: when it comes to guns.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have one, a 21C. I have huge hands and it feels great. Not real impressed with it's looks, but there are times when function trumps form. 

They're not for everybody. Usually those with more than average firearms experience like them.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

Tried the Glocks out when I was shooting with friends. Never found one I liked or one that liked me. I have 5 revolvers and 4 Autos. I am in the market for another auto. It won't be a Glock. My friends like them so I say good for them but I like steel guns.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a glock 26 and that little gun has really impressed me! For a small gun it is very easy to shoot accurately, even with +P loadings. I've only shot the gun about 600-700 times but have never had a failure to fire or eject. The glock 26 is really fun to shoot, and I'm thinking about buying some glock 17 magazines for my 26. And, many of my favorites guns are ugly


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, have a g36. Makes for a nice easy to carry .45 auto. Also contemplating a g34 for fun.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I have one, a 21C. I have huge hands and it feels great. Not real impressed with it's looks, but there are times when function trumps form.
> 
> They're not for everybody. Usually those with more than average firearms experience like them.


Like people in gangs or movies


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I have one, a 21C...Usually those with more than average firearms experience like them.





ponzer04 said:


> Like people in gangs or movies


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

if I want pretty I will go buy a painting of a sunset but if I want a gun that does the job I get a glock. the only time you see it is when it's time for business


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

barstoolguru said:


> if I want pretty I will go buy a painting of a sunset but if I want a gun that does the job I get a glock. the only time you see it is when it's time for business


I don't understand at all when people say things like this. _Do only the ugly guns work?_ I was under the impression that there were thousands of guns to choose from, half of which are not ugly. I would hope one of these options also "does the job", or gun manufacturers aren't doing their jobs properly.

No reason a person cannot have pretty and reliable, if that is what they are looking for.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Holly said:


> I don't understand at all when people say things like this. _Do only the ugly guns work?_ I was under the impression that there were thousands of guns to choose from, half of which are not ugly. I would hope one of these options also "does the job", or gun manufacturers aren't doing their jobs properly.
> 
> No reason a person cannot have pretty and reliable, if that is what they are looking for.


Ditto. I agree, i'd prefer a pretty one that works over an ugly one, and that applies to more than just handguns.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although my design training came equipped with the rubric "form follows function," there is no restriction within that æsthetic that says that edges can't be smoothed, lines can't be made to flow, boxy shapes can't be rounded, and curves can't be, well, curvaceous.

I have to admit that some parts of some Glocks exhibit some of those modifications.
But when one considers the Glock _Gestalt_ (the Germanically-appropriate word), æsthetics seems to have not only been forgotten, but also actively thrown out the nearest factory window.

But, yes, they do go _BANG!_ when you want them to. It's just that doing that isn't enough.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 Ditto.......


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Glocks seem to be fine tools. I like them for that purpose. Since I can also get the beauty of a well made steel handgun that works just as well, I tend to go that route.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

No, I don't, No I never will, unless someone *GIVES* me one, and then I would sell it, or trade it just as fast as I could. I just don't like or trust the unsafe "Safe Action" trigger system on Glocks or any of the other Glock copies. such as... S&W Sigma, M&P, Taurus 24-7, Springfield XD, etc. Uh, and did I mention how UGLY they are?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, right. The same "unsafe" Safe-Action trigger that over 65% of law enforcement agencies use. 

How safe a Glock is in the hands of any given person, is a direct reflection on the safety attitudes and habits of the user. Most fans of the Glock design know and understand this; some of its detractors know it, too, and that sometimes goes a long way in explaining why they feel as they do.

Yes, I'm a fan. I like them, shoot them quite well, and enjoy their simplicity and clean design. Not all of them work flawlessly, but that's true of most semi-automatic handguns, and most machines in general. And I never worry about rubbing an ugly bare spot on the slide with my holster, or leaving a fingerprint etched into the deep blue finish; they are all pre-uglyfied, and ready for use. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It should be mentioned that the only way to get "glock leg" is from, well, you know.......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettabone said:


> It should be mentioned that the only way to get "glock leg" is from, well, you know.......


Unfair!
"Glock leg" is the result of user error, and not a mechanism malfunction.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Unfair, maybe, but like I said..................I realize that there is no such thing as an accident....always negligence.....


----------



## WilliamC (Apr 21, 2012)

Even my Greenie Stickem Cap Gun I had when I was a kid was made out of METAL. The only experience I ever had with a gun made out of plastic was when UNCLE SAM gave me a Black Plastic Gun when he wanted to send me to Vietnam and all it did was JAM JAM JAM.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When life gives you jam, add MRE peanut butter.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Wish to H... I still had my M14!


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

I have one, and so does the wife- no, wait, -we HAD them until we too had a bad boat experience. I put on the brakes too hard once in our boat and they went flying off the bow, never to be seen again.
That's how I remember it.



SouthernBoy said:


> I have six, er had six until they all disappeared in that terrible boating accident.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've owned a G27 and G19. Didn't really care for either one. They are uncomfortable to shoot and didn't point naturally for me.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

If my Senco framing nailer ever goes bad I will buy a Glock to replace it. I guess they are good guns but they don't feel right when I hold them. Not comfortable.


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

I`ve had 2 Glocks and both ran flawlessly but when I purchased my HK USP my last Glock had to go...But I wouldn't hesitate purchasing another...What other gun can you buy a complete set of inside parts very cheap and put them in yourself without a gunsmith...I`d venture a guess that if Glock made another Model that had a different "look" they might take the rest of the market they don`t have now..Jim


----------



## Donald (Apr 20, 2012)

a buddy had a glock he and i traded guns for a clip or two. I shot two rounds and got my px4 back. there just so plain. I like an external hammer and more comfert


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I do not own a Glock but I do own a S & W Sigma which is widely recognized as a Glock clone. I really like that gun.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Holly said:


> I don't understand at all when people say things like this. _Do only the ugly guns work?_ I was under the impression that there were thousands of guns to choose from, half of which are not ugly. I would hope one of these options also "does the job", or gun manufacturers aren't doing their jobs properly.
> 
> No reason a person cannot have pretty and reliable, if that is what they are looking for.


My only thing about pretty guns. I tend to baby them alot more. Not only that with some of the stories i have heard and have read some places might destroy a gun that was used in a self defense shooting. IF that is actually true i would much rather lose a $500 Glock than a $1000 1911.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've owned several Glocks in the last 20 years. They are dependable, accurate, and relatively inexpensive. I've tried my very best to adapt to the grip but with no success. I sold my G23 a couple of weeks ago to a friend. I'm stickin' to my Colts, Smiths, and Rugers. For those that like the grip, you have a good gun that will probably do you well. Just my two bits.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

barstoolguru said:


> if I want pretty I will go buy a painting of a sunset but if I want a gun that does the job I get a glock. the only time you see it is when it's time for business





Holly said:


> I don't understand at all when people say things like this. _Do only the ugly guns work?_ I was under the impression that there were thousands of guns to choose from, half of which are not ugly. I would hope one of these options also "does the job", or gun manufacturers aren't doing their jobs properly.
> 
> No reason a person cannot have pretty and reliable, if that is what they are looking for.


The only problem with that (and I see it fairly regularly), is that folks like to _keep_ their pretty guns "pretty." They won't take them out in poor/falling weather (because they might get dirty/dusty/grit-scratched), they won't draw them from a holster (because it might mar the finish), they won't pound 800-1000 rounds through them in a single weekend shooting class, and because of this, they never get really good with their "pretty" gun(s). I even have a old story to help illustrate the point; jump down to the second-to-the-last paragraph (below) if you want to skip story-time. :mrgreen:

Once upon a time, I was a firearms trainer in the USAF, and in the mid-80s, the FBI was going around to many local police departments and holding "Officer Survival" classes and range sessions. These focused on strategies, tactics, and on doing things that were useful in surviving armed encounters with criminals, but were prohibited in the officer's normal/formal firearm training sessions and qualifications. Examples might include shooting from various positions on the ground (like you'd been knocked down), and what to do if you unexpectedly found yourself in a criminal's gunsights and were forced to disarm (drop your gun).

In the latter drill, you took your loaded revolver, and when told to do so, you gently tossed it on the ground (not TOO far away) so it landed with the muzzle facing away from you, with the right side of the gun "up". Then, with your hands held high in a surrender position, they would yell "GO!", and (don't try this at home, folks) you'd jump/lunge for your gun, pick it up, and quickly shoot all 6 shots into the target. It was a great drill, and a useful one based on the number of officers who had found themselves in similar situations but had no experience to fall back on, or confidence that they would do well if they needed to shoot their way out of a similar situation.

Anyway, as the Emergency Services Team's assigned firearms instructor, I was invited to attend the range sessions and shoot with the group, even though I was not a sworn officer. However, because I was not a sworn officer, I could not attend the classroom sessions where they taught the tactics and reasoning behind the drills and described the drills in detail. I was told to show up at the range with a suitable weapon (I could not use my issue .38, as I was technically "off duty"), follow the instructions as given on the line, and that one of the FBI instructors would be posted nearby in case I had any questions.

At that time, I only had one 4" duty-size revolver, so I grabbed my military web belt rig and transferred a slightly larger holster onto the belt for the range sessions. Then I packed up and went to the range. Upon arrival, I advanced to the firing line, uncased and holstered my revolver, then waited for the group to finish the class session. I talked with one of the agents a bit, and he expressed admiration for my weapon; I told him I was pretty happy with how it shot, and was just getting it broken-in as it was fairly new. He smiled a strange smile, and said something about how it would be a bit more broken-in by the end of the class, then wandered off to get something ready. I didn't even think about his comment until later.

We went to the line, and shot several drills, reloading as soon as the gun was empty (this was a big change from the former method of "do everything on command"; the FBI found that when folks were trained like that, and then got into a gunfight, they sometimes didn't reload their gun once it was emptied -- because no one told them to reload after the first burst of gunfire). The next drill was announced, and I could hear a few of the cops I knew start to chuckle, but I didn't know what was going on quite yet.

We advanced to the line, were reminded that this was a dangerous drill, and to be as safe as possible. We were then told to draw our weapon, reminded to try to get it to land with the right side facing up and the barrel pointing at the target, then told to toss our guns out into the gravel at least 6-8 feet in front of the line. I looked to my right, and then my left, and EVERY OTHER PERSON ON THE LINE WAS WATCHING AND WAITING FOR ME TO THROW _MY_ GUN OUT INTO THE GRAVEL FIRST. I'd been set-up! I knew I had to do it, or the cops I worked with every day would never let me forget it. I sighed, swallowed hard, picked a spot out in front of me that looked softer than the surrounding area, and gently threw my month-old, high-polish royal-blue-finish, 4" Colt Python out into the dust/rocks/cracked gravel of the outdoor range. :smt086

Then, one after one, the cops all threw their well-worn military-issue S&W model 15 .38 specials out into the gravel, we all assumed the hands-up position, and waited for the "GO!" command. We pounced on our guns, shook them once to get any gravel out of the barrel/chambers, and fired 6 rounds into the target as quickly as possible. Then we stood up, reloaded, re-holstered, and went back to the line to do it again. I got a nice round of polite applause for being dedicated enough to the course to sacrifice the finish on my gun for the learning experience, and was later told by one of the instructors that some cops in other classes had absolutely refused to do it with their personally-owned weapons. Some even objected to doing it with issued-by-their-department guns!

Pretty much from that point on, I have always treated guns as tools, and like most tools, if you want to get enough experience to get GOOD with your favorite tool, it needs to get hot, dirty, holster-worn, and used hard under field/real-world conditions (or as close as we can safely get to it). Most folks who own one or two "pretty" guns just won't do that to their favorite blaster; heck, some of them will freak-out over a single tiny scratch!

As some shooters begin to accumulate more handguns, it's not unusual for them to pick up a "nice" newer version of their favorite gun/brand, and keep another well-used one for regular shooting like classes, competitions, and such. These folks know the importance of regular practice, but also want at least one nice-looking gun and are willing to pay the price to keep two on-hand, one to fill each role. I even have a few Glocks that are basically stock, but have been dressed-up with a new silver-look finish on the slide/barrel for a bit of "bling"; some folks call guns like these their "BBQ" or "Sunday" or "formal" guns. Although these are a bit more fancy than my normal Glocks, they get shot regularly, too (usually on the indoor range).


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It hurts to read that. I'd love to get my hands on a Royal Blued Python in 4".

I agree with the point though. Some guns I have just because I like them (like the nicely blued S&W M27). I don't carry that cannon, and certainly am not as proficient with it as my ppk/s. The little stainless gun gets scratched up now and then, and the revolver is almost like new.

That's not to say that it wouldn't do the job though. The gun can be good looking and effective, the problem (as DJ noted) is usually with the operator.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't own a Glock, I would buy one if the right deal came along. It would be a great IDPA gun, probably the fastest. The trigger hurts my finger but there is probably a fix for it. It will never be something to look at, pure utility.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

My son in law has one. Shoots great. My preference is to buy guns made in the USA. Yogo


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Holly said:


> I do not. Aesthetics are far too vital for me, when it comes to my guns.


Same here. I find them to be "butt ugly". Although, they are a fine gun, but aesthetics are vital for me also.


----------



## Bobbyjimi (May 9, 2012)

Was handed down a first generation Glock 21. I do not carry it but it is fun at the range!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I just sold one to pick me up a revolver. No matter what happens I can't keep away from them. I do still have my M&P .40c which will hopefully never have to leave.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

They are not the prettiest pistols but I like them. I have a G-17 for targeting and I carry a G-36 for cc.Every time I pull the
trigger , it goes bang and that's good enough for me.


----------



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't own a Glock and don't miss it. I buy American.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I owned one for a couple years.Glock 17.I didn't care for the way it felt or handled.I figured it was a Glock and I would grow to like it.Didn't happen.I have a EAA witness in a poly and love it.


----------



## BabyEagle9mm (May 27, 2012)

I've only shot my dads glock 19 I had great groupings and they have few moving parts, but like holly my weapons have to be sexy. Thus my desert eagle 9mm, similar too the cz_75


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BabyEagle9mm said:


> ...*ut like holly my weapons have to be sexy...*


*
Do you know for a fact that Holly is sexy?
Does her husband know that you know?

I prefer that my guns be accurate and effective, and my woman sexy. (Note the singular.)
I learned that from a British spy I once met. I think his name was Bond. James Bond.*


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Do you know for a fact that Holly is sexy?
> Does her husband know that you know?


I know now that he knows.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Do you know for a fact that Holly is sexy?
> Does her husband know that you know?





ponzer04 said:


> I know now that he knows.


What the hell is wrong with you people?!

:yawinkle:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holly said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people?!
> 
> :yawinkle:


See posts #86 and 87...

If my attempt at grammatical humor makes you feel offended, I apologize.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Not offended, Steve. Promise. :smt083


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

KenW. said:


> I was a 1911 guy for years; then I met my first XD. Completely void of Glocks.


I'm with you! Glock is a reliable gun but it is ugly, feels like a two-by-four in my hand and is devoid of some nice features. Look at the Springfield XD. If it was here before Glock, I don't think there would be a Glock today. It's better looking (minor point,) better trigger, much better feel and all kinds of nice touches like the cocked and loaded chamber indicators, and it's cheaper.


----------



## Kbaugh (Jun 2, 2012)

I've never owned one before. After handling many different polymer double action handguns I fell in love with the XD lineup. I'm fully aware that a Glock is an extremely reliable and well built firearm. It just never felt natural in my hand. I prefer to carry my Springfield 1911 micro compact operator. I keep the XDM .45 as a nightstand decoration. The Desert Eagle .44 is in my arsenal for a few reasons as well. It shoots quite accurately, is very pretty to me, and will actually get practical use as a good deer gun here in Indiana.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I don't like DAO pistols,,, so no Glocks for me,,,,,*

I much prefer a DA/SA action,,,
I like my exposed hammer.

Now someone is going to chime in and say:

A Glock isn't DAO,,,
It's a striker fired pistol.

To them I reply:

No external hammer,,,
The trigger cocks and fires in one pull.

That's DAO in my opinion.

Glocks are fine pistols,,,
They simply don't make what I want.

Aarond

.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

In my judgement they are ugly, uncomfortable guns. Guess they are dependable but if they don't feel good to shoot, why would I own one?


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

jtguns said:


> I don't, and won't own one. have shot several but they just are not comfortable to shoot. but thats me.


Same here I've shot them and didn't care for them, & I do not and will not own one. besides they're fugley!:smt033 Ok glock-o-files send hate mail now......:smt076:numbchuck: My preference in striker fired pistols is the Ruger SR series, great guns, reliable, and most importantly they're not fugley:mrgreen:


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep, I agree with the above and also, they are appliances for someone who needs a gun but isn't really into firearms. They simply have no character.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Never had one and probably never will. Besides being ugly they are striker fired and I don't like striker fired pistols.


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

1st generation G-20. 15 rounds of 10mm. ooh rah


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I own nine centerfire revolvers (all S&W) and one centerfire semi-auto. The semi-auto is a Glock 23. I don't buy guns because they are pretty nor do I have my male member and my handgun confused! When I decided to add a semi-auto to the collection I wanted one with the same reliability and firing drilll as my DA revolvers, hence G23. I also do not own a single gun because it looks pretty (Safe Queens, BBQ guns, etc.) I fire every one of them and accept them for what they are: tools) A gold plated, engraved hammer is going to get messed up when you start building a barn with it. A plain, ugly one will get the job done without any anquish.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I, too, prefer pistols which are just as reliable as my male member.

(Could someone please tell me what it's a member of? Diners' Club? Explorers'? Phi-Beta-Kappa?)


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

I keep it around as a reminder of just how sorry of a handgun they really are!


----------



## BillytheKidder (Jun 2, 2012)

Haven't owned a gun in over 30 years. First purchase was a G19. I have not been disapointed. Many years ago I had 1911 type Colts that I liked, so I imagine there are things other than Glocks in my future, but I am quite happy with the Glock I have.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Sorry....blocky, plastic, no hammer, no manual safety, ugly.....not for me...........


Same for me.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I do not care or would buy one for the same reason as alot of the older guys reasons.On top of that I dont want to carry an expensive weapon daily that will be surrendered if I have to use it.I love reliable function but glock doesnt fit my requirements.


----------



## FirstTenor (Jun 30, 2012)

I recently handled an XD -- I may end up trading my Glocks for their size equivalents. Although there is a lot I like about Glocks, I have had to "get used" to how they handle; the XD, on the other hand, felt just right.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Who has one and who doesn't?


I don't have a Glock, or any auto for that matter. I've had my fair share of auto's. And they worked just fine 99% of the time. But I've settled on revolvers for ultimate reliability. That's not to say revolvers can't jam. A high primer jammed my revolver in a match once. But that was once in a couple hundred thousand rounds of shooting. After 8 years in the Marines, you'd think I prefer autos. But revolvers are just more intuitive for me to deploy and shoot accurately and quickly. And no safeties or feed issues to deal with. Skill trumps firepower, and caliber, every time. I wouldn't feel under-gunned with a 22 for self defense. But to each his own. I have quite a bit of competitive experience and won my share of IPSC and bowling pin shoots, all with a revolver.

Don <><


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

FirstTenor said:


> I recently handled an XD -- I may end up trading my Glocks for their size equivalents. Although there is a lot I like about Glocks, I have had to "get used" to how they handle; the XD, on the other hand, felt just right.


You didn't say what caliber you are talking about, and it does make a difference. In the smaller (9mm/.40) calibers, they do FEEL good, but once you shoot one, you may change your mind. The barrel sits a good bit higher, and that, combined with the less-angled grip, means they bounce a bit more when fired. Not saying they KICK harder, just that they have more muzzle flip than a comparable size/caliber Glock. Some less-experienced folks don't even notice it; some do, but it doesn't bother them.

Now, in .45 ACP, I prefer the XD over the Glock, extra flip be darned (I've shot them both). Glock grip is just too big for my mitts; .45 ACP XD is fine.


----------



## DrRez (Jul 3, 2012)

Donald said:


> a buddy had a glock he and i traded guns for a clip or two. I shot two rounds and got my px4 back. there just so plain. I like an external hammer and more comfert


Thats what I wonder. Why have they not broadened their design? I mean I would certainly be willing. Sig has with the Pro and the p250. They have both had moderate success.


----------



## gadio4533 (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't have and won't have. They don't fit my eye or my hand. When i shoot one I feel like a complete spaz. Aesthetics for me are key as well.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I just read this entire thread ......wow there is 5 minutes I will never get back. I see it is a very popular stance on Handgunfurum.net to follow the lead of some of the older (more senior) members and to agree and add on. I am not an avid fan of Glock, however I have a few friends who shoot often and well and when they do, they shoot Glock. I am pretty sure my friends with their Glocks can shoot as well as (probably better then) anyone in this thread and they never consider a faliure to be an option. They have 100% confidence in their weapon. I still will not shoot one with them when we shoot together, I shoot CZ's then. However, I own a Glock. It was given to me by one of my best friends, who recently passed away. He owned many guns but left me his "when he rides the motorcycle" gun. I carry it now, mostly when I ride, in his memory as we rode together often. One thing I learned from my friend was look for the good in everything, find what you like and focus, not on what you don't like. I have said I can not find a motorcycle that doesn't have something I like about it. Gun folks should support other gun folks, even if they choose to shoot something we would not. Some of what I read here was just plain incorrect and other stuff made me scratch my head. Glock threads I need to avoid them.

RCG

Side bar..........

If anyones male member went off as often, regularily and reliably as my buddies Glocks that person would not have any time to be on the computer and he would have a smile you couldn't sandblast off his face.........


----------



## DrRez (Jul 3, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> I just read this entire thread ......wow there is 5 minutes I will never get back. I see it is a very popular stance on Handgunfurum.net to follow the lead of some of the older (more senior) members and to agree and add on. I am not an avid fan of Glock, however I have a few friends who shoot often and well and when they do, they shoot Glock. I am pretty sure my friends with their Glocks can shoot as well as (probably better then) anyone in this thread and they never consider a faliure to be an option. They have 100% confidence in their weapon. I still will not shoot one with them when we shoot together, I shoot CZ's then. However, I own a Glock. It was given to me by one of my best friends, who recently passed away. He owned many guns but left me his "when he rides the motorcycle" gun. I carry it now, mostly when I ride, in his memory as we rode together often. One thing I learned from my friend was look for the good in everything, find what you like and focus, not on what you don't like. I have said I can not find a motorcycle that doesn't have something I like about it. Gun folks should support other gun folks, even if they choose to shoot something we would not. Some of what I read here was just plain incorrect and other stuff made me scratch my head. Glock threads I need to avoid them.
> 
> RCG
> 
> ...


Its like the Harly or die threads on motorcycle forums. Hell even real life.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not a Glock fan. I can shoot a Glock very well, but I won't own one as long as they stay with their current design. Their ergonomics suck. Not starting an argument, just personal preference. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> ...If anyones male member went off as often, regularily and reliably as my buddies Glocks that person would not have any time to be on the computer and he would have a smile you couldn't sandblast off his face.........


I don't own a Glock.
I've shot a couple of early 9mm iterations, owned by friends.
I found them uncomfortable. They did not sit well in my hands.

No matter how reliable the machine is, it still needs to meet the user's ergonomic needs in order to be effectively useful.
Glocks may be dead-on reliable, just like my own male member and its associated parts, but if the Glock doesn't fit the, um, user's hand, satisfaction will never be achieved.
(There: Did I carry the analogy to its logical conclusion?)

If you need more information, ask my wife.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I truly understand the comfort aspect, and the need for proper hand fitting. I am also a big fan of acheiving satisfaction. However I just read reliablity in the initial bit of banter. Thank you though for carrying this metaphor to its conclusion, it could have swelled out of proportin and possibly lasted longer then 4 hours which I hear is no good. No more information required. There was too much to begin with.

RCG


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I own a Glock 31. It was my first "serious caliber" handgun purchase, so it holds some sentimental value for me. I enjoy shooting the .357 Sig round. It's extremely accurate and the report is loud as hell, which I love. It's in my carry rotation, but I've been reduced to carrying it in a lowly Blackhawk CQC holster. I have yet to find a leather holster that allows for a good and smooth draw with my Glock. The slide has a matte finish to it, so it tends to grab the interior lining of leather holsters. Bummer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> I truly understand the comfort aspect, and the need for proper hand fitting. I am also a big fan of acheiving satisfaction. However I just read reliablity in the initial bit of banter. Thank you though for carrying this metaphor to its conclusion, it could have swelled out of proportin and possibly lasted longer then 4 hours which I hear is no good. No more information required. There was too much to begin with.
> 
> RCG


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
Jean and I are still laughing.
Thank you!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I avoid biases towards firearms, preferring to assign my preferences more reasoned and objective observations on my part. That said, enter the Glock.

I bought my first Glock, an early gen3 model 23, in the mid 90's. I didn't shoot gun well and frankly didn't give it much of a chance to prove itself to me. So I sold it and got a model 27 when they were introduced. I did better with that one but didn't care for the chunkiness of the grip and frame.... I was looking for something slimmer for concealment. Enter the Kahr.

Bought a few of those and still have any early version of their K40 Elite '98 (I bought eleven over the years and still have five). But the Kahr's are a little finicky about ammo (they're tolerances are tight) and they are single stacked. So in the spring of 2007, I got another gen3 Glock 23. This one I shot very well for some reason. Since then, I have purchased five more Glocks, all gen3's, and three of them sit in my primary carry stable.

The Glock is one of the best combat defensive sidearms you can carry, and I am being quite neutral and objective when I say this. It is very few parts. It is extremely easy to field strip for cleaning and to detail strip for deep cleaning or parts replacement. It is easy to clean and their internal parts don't tend to get as dirty as some guns. It is reliable to a fault. It is not ammo sensitive. It can handle +P+ for those calibers which offer such loadings. It is easily modifiable and after-market parts are inexpensive and easily found. It carries well and has one of the best internal safety systems made.

Am I a nutcase fan of the Glock? Nope. I just recognize the fact that the Glock does what it was made for maybe better than any other pistol out there. Is it perfect? Again, nope. Is it for everyone? One more nope. But do keep in mind the fact that for a defensive arm, there are three criteria which must be met and the first one is reliability. And this is where the Glock shines. Do I have other other sidearms in my primary carry stable? Yes I do. At present, there are three (I have two gen3 G23's so I'll only count the "main" one of them) with one probable. Glock and M&P are the companies at present.

Are there faults with the Glock? Avoiding personal opinions, I would still say yes. Their standard factory sights are bottom basement. And their factory night sights are not as good as after-market night sights. That's about it. Any other negatives are going to be based upon personal preferences. 

Once again, I am not singing the praises of the plastic fantastic, but rather pointing out some facts. Many have mentioned the feel of the Glock grip. There are pistols out there which most assuredly have better feeling grips and therefore, may offer the shooter better pointability. The M&P comes to mind right away as does the CZ, the Browning Hi-Power, and possibly The Beretta and Taurus 92 series to name a few. However, there are ways to improve the Glock grip, specifically their compacts (G19 and G23), so that the gun feels more natural.

In the end, whether or not a Glock is for you is a personal matter. But one cannot find fault with the gun, its design, and its operation and reliability. So it is up to you, the buyer and user, do decide if a Glock is going to be in your picture and in your holster.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've owned several Glocks .... 

I do not like the angle of the grip.

I currently have two, and no plans to buy another.

I also prefer DA/SA guns, not striker fired guns.

I've made an exception for 2 S&W M&P's and 1 XDm's :mrgreen:

Now those are great guns IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## lowercase (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a revolver fiend, but I do have a Glock 19.

I wouldn't sell or trade it for anything.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had several over the years and sold them all. Last yesr I bought a 17 3rd gen had a friend who is a glock gunsmith go through and clened up the action and installed a after market slide release, then went out and over the course of a couple of months put a couple thousand rounds through it and then shot a couple of IDPA matches and did pretty good. It now sits in the gun safe and I went back to my TRP, just feels better.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

I had 4 at one time-23,27 21 and 30. After handling the M&P line ,traded or sold all the Glocks for the similar caliber and size M&P models- seemed to have better ergonomics and the same reliability. I did, however, just purchase a Gen4 Glock 20 to try out the 10mm caliber.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I, too, prefer pistols which are just as reliable as my male member.
> 
> (Could someone please tell me what it's a member of? Diners' Club? Explorers'? Phi-Beta-Kappa?)


AARPee


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Who has one and who doesn't?


I wouldn't waste my money on a Glock.....very cheap made gun. Feels like a BB gun. Rather have a Ruger or M&P....both of which I own.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Philco said:


> AARPee


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

...Or "can't P." :smt083


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If ergonomics, aesthetics, safety, and a decent pair of sights aren't important to you, then Glock is the firearm for you. In fact, Glock is a multi-functional tool, with many uses...for example, a friend and I use one each, as planer boards, to attach our bait to, when we troll for walleyes and once, I used my friends Glock 20, as a shim, underneath a wobbly table leg at a restaurant, so you see, Glock's are a great multi-functional tool, with many more uses than your average firearm.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Calm down, I was just kidding:smt1099But, as an old comedian, Sid Caeser once said, " In every joke, there's a bit of truth."


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Real guns aren't microwave safe or made out of recycled baby bottles. :smt033

I actually have nothing against them, they're just not for me. Can't get comfortable with that grip and even though it has nothing to do with function, I need a gun to be visually appealing if I am going to consider buying one; and the Glock is not in my eyes.


----------



## brokenback (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a Glock 17 and just could not shoot it to my abilities, I cleaned it up. Put the copper never seize in the factory places and got a great trade in deal on a new Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II. I was very lucky to get out from under the Glock and got this beauty for trade anf $250.00 out of my pocket... From now on I will stick to metal framed guns.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't, and probably will not own one. I don't like the feel of them in my hand.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I do not own one. I prefer the S&W instead....


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Sold the Glock 31 to buy a CZ75 Compact. Love it. 

My next Glock will be a Gen 4 G19 FDE and a Gen 4 G32.


----------

